# Different foods



## Austman (Sep 3, 2009)

I was just curious about feeding my lizard different foods. I hunt and I was reading on here about beef liver. What are the risks if I choose to feed my tegu black bear or deer liver? I understand there may be some risk of parasites but it would be a great way to use a few wasted organs. What about kidneys? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## rrcoolj (Sep 3, 2009)

First off Welcom to Tegu Talk. Tegus are oppertunist meaning they will eat just about anything. As long as the meat is safe than in moderation really you can use any type of meat. But in MODERATION.


----------



## Austman (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you. I just stumbled across this amazing resource and learnt alot about my young tegu. I'm now in the process of completely revamping his diet. I think he is doing good but with the info on this site I think he will start doing great.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't know about bear, they hibernate for long periods and perhaps are more susceptible to parasites. Deer should be fine. Generally speaking, wild game or free range animals are the healthiest/hormone/antibiotic free food you can feed yourself or your pets.

My main concern with feeding raw bear or pork would be trichinosis, but not sure if it would even harm a tegu.

I know Bobby Hill feeds his outdoor enclosed tegus southern toads and he says he believes the toxins in the toads perhaps combat parasites. He is in fact pretty adamant that the toads keep parasites at bay.


...Jefroka


----------



## cabral (Sep 4, 2009)

poor bears and deer, 
but,i think feeding liver to your tegus would be ok


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 4, 2009)

Wanted to add, if you freeze wild game, and I believe that goes for meat even with trichinosis, it will kill most anything, then it's probaly safe to feed to your tegu.

Anyone else care to chime in?


...Jefroka


----------



## RehabRalphy (Sep 4, 2009)

I can tell you that wild game stored at room temperatures will only increase bacteria growth. Wild game already has a high bacteria content. To kill most of the harmful bacteria, the meat must be frozen at or below 40*F. Make sure to realize that for every 5 pounds of meat needs to stay frozen for 24 hours. Thaw in microwave or warm water. 

But, look into this issue. I'm not even sure about raw.


----------



## Austman (Sep 4, 2009)

I know that the meat must be frozen to -18C (not sure about F) and that would kill all bacteria unless they spore. I would be referencing the species and known common bacteria associated. I was more curious about nutrient benefits and if anyone has tried anything similar and how it worked. Thank you all for the info, the more the better.


----------



## whoru (Sep 8, 2009)

my joanna like all kinds of food eggs fish turkey some fruits she is very divers in what she will eat


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Sep 9, 2009)

Tegus eat about anything in the wild including roadkill, but they don't live as long in the wild as they do in captivity.It might be ok to feed wild game organs, but theres the possibility of bacterial infection and parasites. i think freezing the meat is a good safe guard but I probably wouldnt feed wild game. If you decide to feed the organs you can also grind up the lean meat and use that as well.


----------



## johnlebel (Aug 24, 2010)

can hamburger ground beef patties be fed to them? also with chicken breast how do you prep it just defrost it to room temp or warmer?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

I think ground turkey is more recommended, the beef has a lot of fat in comparison. But I'm still new to tegus...


----------



## johnlebel (Aug 24, 2010)

ok sounds good an as far as temp just deforst to room temp?


----------

